# America On Wheels Slot Car Show - Allentown PA - April 13, 2013



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Just a reminder that the Third Annual America On Wheels Slot Car Show will be held in the Long Haul of the museum. Vendor Tables are only $20, and include two adult admissions to the museum. At that time we will have opened our newest exhibit at the museum: "Woodies". Until April we are continuing our show of Classic American Cars of the 1930's. Plan on joining us for a great slot car show in a beautiful transportation museum, both for the regular museum admission prices.


----------

